# Motor Hz 60-100Hz



## B1798 (18 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

Ich als Nichtwissender möchte gerne was wissen

Auf den Motoren bei uns in der Arbeit steht 50-60Hz aber die Motore laufen alle auf 80-100Hz

es geht schon Jahrelang........GUT

Kann mir jemand dazu was sagen?

Macht das den Motoren nix?


----------



## erdmann (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ja warum denn nicht, solange der Nennstrom des Motors nicht überschritten wird.
Man kann sogar bei bei höherer Drehzahl die Nennleistung des Motors im Dauerbetrieb 
überschreiten ohne das der Motor überlastet wird.
Damit lässt sich ein 230/400V Motor mit z.B. Nennleistung 1kW ohne weiteres mit 
Betriebsleistung bis wurzel(3) * 1kW betreiben, vorausgesetzt, er wird bei ~83Hz betrieben. 
Man muss natürlich damit leben, dass dadurch die Lagerlebensdauer der Motorlager herabgesetzt wird.

mfg 
Erdmann


----------



## postman78 (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo B1798,

das ist bei Frequenzumrichterbetrieb gängige Praxis.

Bei DASM gilt U/f. Das heißt die Strangspannung Deines Motors verhält sich in theoretisch proportional zur Frequenz. Vorausgesetzt die Isolation der Motorwicklung, die Mechanik, und die erhöhte thermische Belastung durch Verlustleitung verträgt das, dann kein Problem.

 Damit kannst Du einen als "Stern" gekauften Motor am Frequenzumrichter betreiben mit:

230V @ 50Hz
400V @ 87Hz (Stern-Motor in Dreieck umgeklemmt)

Dadurch erhält man einen weiteren Drehzahl-Stellbereich bei "kleinerem" Motor.

mfg Heiko.


----------



## dogasel (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo,
Den Wicklung macht das nichts, aber die Lager könnten darunter leiden.
Man muss aber drauf achten ob die angetriebene Last das mitmacht.


----------



## B1798 (20 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

danke für eure schnellen Antworten

jetzt weis ich das aus


----------

